
Ask HN: Find matching donations to ACLU? - zdrummond
I have seen a number of people offering to match donations to the ACLU[1], but when I dig in, they have either they have capped out or at best unclear if it&#x27;s still going.<p>Is anyone keeping an updated list? I want to donate more, but ideally I would like to get a multiple on that donation. Thanks!<p>[1] Small example list;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;avc.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;01&#x2F;a-20000-match-offer-on-aclu-donations-today
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;natfriedman&#x2F;status&#x2F;825836275827564544
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;mvernal&#x2F;status&#x2F;825846013638299648
======
swrobel
[https://lukebelliveau.github.io/aclu-
matchers/](https://lukebelliveau.github.io/aclu-matchers/)

